# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  wireless pasvord

## meli-pr

pershendetej nese ka dikush ndonje ide mem tregu se si muj ja qes pasvordin wirelesit sepse kush po don po me lidhet ne rrjet,,,un me heret e kom pas me pasvorid ppo pasi ipko ka be disa ndryshime edhe mu mu ka desht me ndrru disa gjera nga PPOE ne Dynamic Ip wirelesit ju ka hek pasvorid e jam mundu me ja qit po spo me del ,,un po e postoj nje foto ketu  edhe nese mundet dikush mem ndihmua flm 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## benseven11

Si e ka emrin rauteri qe ke?Po modeli i rauterit cii eshte?
Te kjo faqja hap menune ne 3COM te menuja e hapur klik ne emrin e rauterit qe ke.
Psh nqs rauteri jot eshte prodhuar nga kompania Belkin,atehere ne menu klik Belkin
dhe klik anash get password te marresh passwordin.

http://192-168-2-1.org/forgot-router...-password.html

----------


## meli-pr

flm per pergjigjje po e kom gjet pram e preka dikun tjeter dmth aty te wireless ku skrun anash edhe ma qiti per pasvord flm shum nga ti  te pershendes

----------


## KOD

Ke dy menyra qe duhet te ndjekesh , njera eshte ti besh reset aparatures dhe ta konfigurosh nga e para .

Logohu ne router permes IP-s  qe ka . 
Kliko - Tool
Kliko - Configuration Tools
Kliko butonin RESET qe ndodhet pasi klikojme Restore to Factory Default 
Kliko OK per te konfirmuar reset-imin
Me pas prit deri sa routeri te bejn log-in me parametrat qe i ke ven ti , username dhe pass.

ose ,

Tek butoni i reset - imit qe ndodhet ne aparature. Mbaje shtypur per 10 sekonda dhe prit deri sa te bej log-in me parametra qe i ke vendosur.

Tek konfigurimi shko tek Wirelss  dhe fillon bej konfigurimin nga e para . (Nqs nuk e din si behet , pyet perseri)

ose ,

N.q.s kerkon vetem te ndrosh password . Wireless - Security Settings ,  dhee ndrron  aty .

Per me teper na trego , nqs nuk ke marr pergjigjen qe ke kerkuar.

----------

